# Frame layed.



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Took a while but R32, 19's, frame on the ground. Modified Lifestyles, some custom work, and a really bad pic.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice! 19"s on lifestyles on the ground.:thumbup:

You had a head start with R32 spindles though


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

****ing win! :beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

lets see some exterior shots, im bagged and ordering 19s so hopefully I can do the same. What modifications did you have to do to the wheels wells???


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

MK5-2.5 said:


> lets see some exterior shots, im bagged and ordering 19s so hopefully I can do the same. What modifications did you have to do to the wheels wells???


He's a post whore. Like two threads down from this one he had a thread :screwy:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

If you want to be a dick at least quote a current picture. That's almost a year old. 



VR6OOM said:


> He's a post whore. Like two threads down from this one he had a thread :screwy:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pic of it now. Rear will match soon as well.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> Pic of it now. Rear will match soon as well.


Not much has changed from the outside except the red wire has been tucked away in the front. No need to get offensive about it.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't care.



AlexsVR6 said:


> Not much has changed from the outside except the red wire has been tucked away in the front. No need to get offensive about it.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah because dropping an inch isn't much of a change. :screwy:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

post as many pictures as you want i loveeeeee this car so much


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Good work Kyle! Car looks great. your hard work is paying off. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks great! Build thread for those with R's to see how its done?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

More pics soon and to those that have asked the R32 suspension is a better setup to drop you more from the start so I have that going for me.

-R32 suspension (control arms, subframe, ball joints, frame, etc.) This means no trimming, flipping etc needed. You just notch the pass. side axle and done.

-Notched pass side (as already stated, just this spot)

-Trimmed knuckles almost 3/4" and trimmed the struts to match. 

This just puts me on the ground. I'd get XL's still just for the lift and lower functioning pressures.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

Looks good :thumbup:

What size tires you running? 215/225/ ?
and those are 19" x 8" Sl's??

:beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheating slightly with a 215 , but yes 19x8. Even now I have no stretch. I go back and forth on the 19's but with the air they kill it. Next set will be 19x9/10 with dish.


----------



## booyacah (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> post as many pictures as you want i loveeeeee this car so much


qft


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

So this morning I finally got the rears finished. Car sits great now, lack of pics is because my charger broke and I have not had time to replace it.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great! Build thread for those with R's to see how its done?


I like how this guy thinks.. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Rear matches now... Real pics soon.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

jeeeeeeez! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

sick nasty


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Please tell me you have something planned for wheels.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I never picked up on the fact that you're from Tx as well. I think all of us mk4 bagged guys should just move to Texas and take over the state


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

laying side skirt?


i like what you did to those rears :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

dude what wheels are you gunna use?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Waiting game now. The current wheels will be resprayed a lighter non black shade. What I would like to see? 

- 18x9/10 Super RS, polished.
- TH Lines same size.
- Not that those aren't $$$ enough but if I make the job change I will order Image mesh in 19x9/10, trim my subframe bottom and order XL's. 

Basically all a decision of money, baller wheels come with baller price tags. Until the getting rid of the black will help.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

So Clean, lovin it :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Still crappy pics but some more.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Still crappy pics but some more.


thats low! :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

What the H is going on in this one?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

UghRice said:


> What the H is going on in this one?


I know, brackets and car have become one.........:snowcool:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

do explain your rear setup with more pics please, wow.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Swbd4L said:


> do explain your rear setup with more pics please, wow.


i believe its no brackets, just a bolt welded to the top instead of the spring nipple and a hole in the control arm for the air fitting


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The swing arm has a notch in it and the bag is flipped upside down so the fitting sits in the notch. The bag has a piece of threaded 3/8 rod to keep it on center. The upper uses 3/8 rod and a nut welded in the center of where the nipple was, which is now gone. This = max drop.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> The swing arm has a notch in it and the bag is flipped upside down so the fitting sits in the notch. The bag has a piece of threaded 3/8 rod to keep it on center. The upper uses 3/8 rod and a nut welded in the center of where the nipple was, which is now gone. This = max drop.


what do you do when you have to jack it up since the bag is fixed on both sides? id be afraid of the bag ripping from the weight of the wheels/control arms etc.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

does anyone know how far the rears go down on the solid rear beam of the golf/gti until it hits?
21.5? 21?

thats some awesome work on the rears OP. :thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Señor BigJuts said:


> does anyone know how far the rears go down on the solid rear beam of the golf/gti until it hits?
> 21.5? 21?
> 
> thats some awesome work on the rears OP. :thumbup:


depends what you are running for bags/brackets. if you were running a sleeve bag (firestone) im sure it would probably go pretty low, like 21.5 ish cause there isnt much to get in the way. on mine i have an airhouse 2 bag with unmodified brackets and im sitting at 22.5 aired out in the rear with a 225/45/17 on a oem longbeach (7.5" wide). i need to go lower though cause my front is way lower and it looks weird when i air out


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

martin13 said:


> depends what you are running for bags/brackets. if you were running a sleeve bag (firestone) im sure it would probably go pretty low, like 21.5 ish cause there isnt much to get in the way. on mine i have an airhouse 2 bag with unmodified brackets and im sitting at 22.5 aired out in the rear with a 225/45/17 on a oem longbeach (7.5" wide). i need to go lower though cause my front is way lower and it looks weird when i air out


sorry i think my question was a bit confusing. Im trying to find out at what height does the rear beam bottom out, not certain brand bags. The bag is irrelevant for this question.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Señor BigJuts said:


> sorry i think my question was a bit confusing. Im trying to find out at what height does the rear beam bottom out, not certain brand bags. The bag is irrelevant for this question.


ohhh sorry. from what ive heard most shocks bottom out before the rear beam does, so you would need shortened rear shocks in order to get as low as possible


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This is an R with Koni yellows, they seem to give me a nice drop . No tearing as the lower centering mount is floating, IE long enough to stop ejection but still pulls out when lifted.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

i plan to flip my AH2's in the rear and thats about it.. it should get me under 21.5 which is fine I would think, just have to tinker a bunch till it looks perfect.... front WILL be laying frame with XL's... cant wait till spring


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

I have AH1's and BY Bombers going in soon...I hope I get this low :thumbup:

love that rear pulled arch :thumbup:


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

martin13 said:


> ohhh sorry. from what ive heard most shocks bottom out before the rear beam does, so you would need shortened rear shocks in order to get as low as possible


 I think the rear beam bottoms out somewhere around the mid 21's (IE 21.5). I'm at 22.5 and my rear shocks have way more than an inch until it bottoms out. Using bilsteins btw. 



arethirdytwo said:


> This is an R with Koni yellows, they seem to give me a nice drop . No tearing as the lower centering mount is floating, IE long enough to stop ejection but still pulls out when lifted.


 Any picture of the bottom mount?



Swbd4L said:


> i plan to flip my AH2's in the rear and thats about it.. it should get me under 21.5 which is fine I would think, just have to tinker a bunch till it looks perfect.... front WILL be laying frame with XL's... cant wait till spring


 where are you now with the AH2's? i dont think you'll be under 21.5 by much. maybe 1/16 or 1/8.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Señor BigJuts said:


> Any picture of the bottom mount?


x2


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Im currently just above 22.25..bout 22.3 with just an AH2.

any pics of 21.5 in the rear by chance?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pretty much as low as you can go without running small wheels. 19's baby!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

yo dude are you on a 35 series tire or 40?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

I think he is on a 215/35/19


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This guy. Height wise... Damn I gotta run allllllll the way to the garage, lemme finish my martini then I will have a number. Details also to follow.



Brake_Dust said:


> I think he is on a 215/35/19


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

21.5 on the dot. My upper control arm is almost hitting the frame.


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

would you be willing to share pics of your front setup? Im thinking about doing an R32/TT spindle conversion and Im curious how much or if any did you shave on the spindles to go that low... Im going to be running the old airlifts like you are now.

Car is stunning BTW!:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

well if im at 22.3 in the rear I hope that flipping the bag will get me an extra .3... if it does Ill be happy with that cause I plan to poke just a tiny bit, prolly sit on the wheel. This is some inspiration for me! Have to say I love the pulled fenders, If you have some close up shots of the pull id love to see it, front and rear :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

And Tek dude you need to meet up with this guy and take some photos if not MOAR photoz! :wave:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates. Car has sat and I have been swamped at work. I am off T/W and Tuesday is alllll car allll day baby. If you flip the bag let me know and I will send you my old brackets that will let you sit like you want. If you don't run a bracket like I did then you will hit tire before you air out all the way. Not a huge deal but I don't like my arches taking that much stress. If you run the normal bracket it will not sit any different though. I custom made brackets that keep some of the nipple but cuts about 2/3 off. Right now I am direct mount upper and lower which with 215/35/19 will put you right at 21.5 with KONI yellow. Thanks for the props on the arches, I spent a while shapping them and they really came out well and allowed me lots of room. I am running a 19x8 with a 1.25" spacer and still tuck rim. If you want a 18 or 17 it would lay side skirt in the back I think. I will get better pics, I am just going to go buy a new charger for my D70. 

As for tek... He has busted my balls that I need better wheels and he wont shoot the car until that happens . Working on it, if I make the job change the car will get 18" Super RS and if I get the higher offer then 19" Super RS. Till then TEK PLEASE COME SHOOT MY BALLER CAR ON BUSTED WHEELS. :wave:


----------



## binturbo (May 24, 2010)

TurboREX said:


> I know, brackets and car have become one.........:snowcool:


 This is the baller route for sure. Planning on installing my bags this weekend and this is the way im doing the rears. 

Does your oil pan hit before the frame lays?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> As for tek... He has busted my balls that I need better wheels and he wont shoot the car until that happens . Working on it, if I make the job change the car will get 18" Super RS and if I get the higher offer then 19" Super RS. Till then TEK PLEASE COME SHOOT MY BALLER CAR ON BUSTED WHEELS. :wave:


 hahahaha, as soon as i get some free time to make a trip down there, i will, until then, you come to dallas ill shoot baller car on busted wheels, you get baller wheels, then i'll come to austin and shoot baller car on ballers wheels


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Reworked the rear and now I am as low as can go without notching the rear, that is frame to upper control arm contact. Little work in the front will get me an extra 1/4 of tuck. Idea is to lay frame front and rear dif brace in the back.









Updates to follow including getting both bumpers redone. The rear got dry and the front has been damaged by a friend and a shovel... Don't ask. I am also redoing the management as well as a few other little tricks.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

^^ that looks crazy to me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Kyle, your battery is low. Just wanted to let you know :laugh:


GET IT, LOL


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Lol. Hella low.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Just because your front sub-"frame" is touching the ground doesn't mean you are laying frame. The term laying frame comes from the hot rod or mini truck's where they are truly laying the whole frame front -> back flat on the ground. Our cars don't have frame's they are uni-body thus making it impossible to "lay frame" u can lay your side-skirts/rockers/bumpers on the ground and that is about it... But looks cool as it sits. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

We are all well aware that our cars are unibody. That part on the ground is my subframe.... So frame laid.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

mk2driver said:


> Just because your front sub-"frame" is touching the ground doesn't mean you are laying frame. The term laying frame comes from the hot rod or mini truck's where they are truly laying the whole frame front -> back flat on the ground. Our cars don't have frame's they are uni-body thus making it impossible to "lay frame" u can lay your side-skirts/rockers/bumpers on the ground and that is about it... But looks cool as it sits. :thumbup:



Fly a kite my friend!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Tek... grab your camera


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> Hey Tek... grab your camera


cant wait to see what your working with there!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Just waiting to fit the fronts. PayPal is sucking at life so my hands are tired until my new suspension ships.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> Just waiting to fit the fronts. PayPal is sucking at life so my hands are tired until my new suspension ships.


fitment looks spot on! cant wait to see!:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I know what they are  

Your car is going to be the tits dude, I am stoked.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Hey Tek... grab your camera





holy flush, dude that is going to sit perfect.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damn man.... still haven't seen your ride in person and I live in the same town:banghead::banghead::banghead:

was hoping you would of brought her out to Wasserwagens at Austin Veedub

one day we will meet and I will drool over your ride in personic:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm crushed I missed the show, last minute changes turn into new wheels and suspension. 

What's even better is we are running the same platform on air even and we have not met.

Soon.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

holy **** dude


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

sick ride! :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

arethirdytwo said:


> I'm crushed I missed the show, last minute changes turn into new wheels and suspension.
> 
> What's even better is we are running the same platform on air even and we have not met.
> 
> Soon.


Yeah!!! I have heard nothing but praises about your ride.... Can't wait to see it!!! And motivate me to do something different on my pos....


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

New XL's are going in tonight along with a refresher on the suspension parts with all new bushings and also new CV boots. Car has low miles however when I had it apart the boots were damaged, messy but worth it. Need to flatten my pinch welds as well, you can see slight polishing from the tire hitting.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

can i PLEASEEEEEEE get a better and clearer photo of this PLEASEEE.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Soon my friend. So tonight I finished one side. The CV boot was a pain, however once I found an on/off method for the clip it was super easy. Just waiting for a few more parts to arrive in the mail and to get tires mounted. Wednesday is my goal. I'm super ready to set it on the ground.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

awaiting anxiously for picture updates! :wave:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Trying. Been crazy busy, had a friend come in outta town and got engaged. Still got most done though. So all is installed, just need to put the wheels on and set it on the ground.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> got engaged.


Dude ****ing congrats man! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks. She rocks and really supports my car


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Thanks. She rocks and really supports my car


:beer::beer::beer::beer::wave::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Accuair is the business btw, so nice.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Accuair is the business btw, so nice.


this :beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, although what's not nice is that my reverse mount wheels won't fit  back to standard face mount. It works but is just a bit too much poke.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Lets see some pics. I wanna see how nice these 19's sit on your r32. Im thinking about pulling the trigger on some 19's.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Well pics suck and I have some more adjusting to do but sits pretty good now.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Well pics suck and I have some more adjusting to do but sits pretty good now.


god damn thats hot:thumbup: 

question - wut rear camber are you running?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Waaaaay to much right now. I am pulling a bunch tomorrow and will get it aligned here soon.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Well pics suck and I have some more adjusting to do but sits pretty good now.


well played sir, well played


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

holy.****.dude


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

d.tek said:


> holy.****.dude


tek get there and take some photos STAT!

looks sick man!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks man. Now if I could only solve my mystery problem I'd be set. My motor is consistently running rough, very blatty (sp?) with delayed acceleration and low power. Also a rough idle. Driving me nuts, it just started on the highway out of no where.

Pics today.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

soooo sick. i wanna see more pics.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks awesome Kyle!


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

good god that sits amazing on those wheels, do want to see better pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

See dude I told u when U sent me those cell pics of the car in your garage that people are going to drop their jaws. This is just plain sick!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Car looks great:thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Thanks man. Now if I could only solve my mystery problem I'd be set. My motor is consistently running rough, very blatty (sp?) with delayed acceleration and low power. Also a rough idle. Driving me nuts, it just started on the highway out of no where.
> 
> Pics today.


coilpack?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a recall at the VW dealer for the coilpack I believe, give your local VW a call and check into it. Do you have a CEL?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

PICS TODAY... im waiting.

but yes there is a recall on all of the coilpacks for our cars, give me a call and get that done


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Best test for coil packs? My VAG com cable is dead and I have already tried pulling each pack. There is a slight difference so is that the way to tell? Good luck with recall, they won't let bring them in.... Codes? Fully shaved bay so yeah.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

MK4 is born to drive on Air... is the best looking AIRCAR i have ever seen... awesome car man... congrats...


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Best test for coil packs? My VAG com cable is dead and I have already tried pulling each pack. There is a slight difference so is that the way to tell? Good luck with recall, they won't let bring them in.... Codes? Fully shaved bay so yeah.


hmm that sucks, hmm are you misfiring in any cylinder? or do you have a rough start with a heavily idle and you car almost shakes from the motor too? if you understand what im getting after


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Bingo man. Exactly with the roughness.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Bingo man. Exactly with the roughness.


perfect then problem solved, go swap your coil packs then, also it could be your knock sensor too, i had to swap mine out as well


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Here we go though, car is up in the air and I am not taking it to a dealer, they wont just swap em out for me. These are totally re-callable coil packs. Anyone work for a dealer?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Here we go though, car is up in the air and I am not taking it to a dealer, they wont just swap em out for me. These are totally re-callable coil packs. Anyone work for a dealer?


i could help you out here in CT i have a buddy who does but Texas eh thats far, but if you want drive that car over here and yeah, but do look at that knock sensor too while its up in the air


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Close. Gonna check the knock sensors and coil packs. Need a new vagcom cable pretty bad.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Close. Gonna check the knock sensors and coil packs. Need a new vagcom cable pretty bad.


ok well let me know how all that works out for you


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No time to touch it but I am so happy I redid the wiring, it is so much more OEM now. If I have time tomorrow I will peak at the sensors. Im hoping a loose connection is the case


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Rebuilt the trunk. The stuff is there to remove a small wrap. Look at all the room!  iPhone crap, awaiting new charger for the nice camera.








Then this

















Much cleaner and a must better setup. Getting there.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice detail.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Nice detail.


Looks good dude!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Just need to finish the lines then paint tank and pick a material for cover.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Just need to finish the lines then paint tank and pick a material for cover.


http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/catalog_itemdetail.aspx?ItmID=7201

Do it.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Corduroy... Nice.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

arethirdytwo said:


> Corduroy... Nice.


damnit.... I was actually in town and had my car out at the DH and you didn't show .... Wanted to see your ride in person!:beer::beer::beer:

Hope all is well!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn! I suck at making the DH. Maybe after vacation.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Morio said:


> damnit.... I was actually in town and had my car out at the DH and you didn't show .... Wanted to see your ride in person!:beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Hope all is well!





arethirdytwo said:


> Damn! I suck at making the DH. Maybe after vacation.



Should we plan an _all air_ video shoot to get everyone out to a GTG? 

OR you can just come to Morio's GTG at the end of July! 

The .:R looks killah BTW! I wanna see it again :beer: :heart:

-Joe


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

arethirdytwo said:


> Damn! I suck at making the DH. Maybe after vacation.


check my thread in the south forum.... Gtg at my house


joecastro420 said:


> Should we plan an _all air_ video shoot to get everyone out to a GTG?
> 
> OR you can just come to Morio's GTG at the end of July!
> 
> ...


Filming at my house!!:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Hey Kyle, after you cut the rear nipple off, is there already a hole in the body that you welded the nut into? I got some rivnuts from mcmaster that are .530" wide and want to know if they are too small to fit into that hole. The recommended drill size for them is 17/32".


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

I miss austin.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nick you have a text.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

did you ever show how you modified the old lifestyles to make them go lower?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I cut the knuckles and trimmed the shock enough to drop in farther. Pretty straightforward.


----------

